# Falling shingles!!



## sk8z (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh how I love homeownership…I've had shingles falling off my 3 year old house ever since I moved in back in 2004. Not a lot, but every now and then i'll find a beat up looking shingle lying in the yard. I could not figure out where exactly they were coming from as it appeared nothing was missing from the roof when looking at it from the ground. The other day I looked up through the skylight shaft in the second story bathroom and see two shingles lying on the glass. I climbed up on the roof and discovered the shingles were coming apart & loose in some areas around the skylight. In one area it appeared a section maybe about 18 inches x 18 inches was entirely gone, down to this black covering that is underneath the shingles. I know nothing about roofing so i'm not sure what needs to be done. The skylight was cut into the roof after the roof had been put down so I’m sure it happened during this process. Nothing is leaking that i'm aware of. Is this an easy DIY fix, or should I call in a roofer to take a look? If the latter, how much should I expect to spend? Also, is this something that can wait until the spring or should it be addressed ASAP? We’re in the middle of winter here in Michigan (at least it feels like it).


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

That black covering you describe is the felt underlay. It's porous and the last level of protection in the roof system. It's leaking right now. The wood is probably absorbing the water.
You need a roofer ASAP to appraise the situation and price a repair or a roof replacement, which is what it sounds like is needed.

A simple repair?? $250-$700.

Replacement??? No clue


----------



## pgriz (Dec 15, 2003)

*What to do...*

Totally agree with Frank. Also, if the skylight was installed after the roof was put on, the flashing around the skylight probably doesn't go under the shingles, as it should. So your roofer should also have a good look at how well the flashing was installed. Given the issues, you would want to have the roofer look at the roof around the skylight at least three feet in all directions. Also have a look in the attic under where you can see the shingles missing - I am sure you will see water staining of the deck under that area. Look to see if there are other areas showing similar effects. That will tell you if you have a localized problem or a more general one.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

sk8z said:


> Oh how I love homeownership…I've had shingles falling off my 3 year old house ever since I moved in back in 2004. Not a lot, but every now and then i'll find a beat up looking shingle lying in the yard. I could not figure out where exactly they were coming from as it appeared nothing was missing from the roof when looking at it from the ground. The other day I looked up through the skylight shaft in the second story bathroom and see two shingles lying on the glass. I climbed up on the roof and discovered the shingles were coming apart & loose in some areas around the skylight. In one area it appeared a section maybe about 18 inches x 18 inches was entirely gone, down to this black covering that is underneath the shingles. I know nothing about roofing so i'm not sure what needs to be done. The skylight was cut into the roof after the roof had been put down so I’m sure it happened during this process. Nothing is leaking that i'm aware of. Is this an easy DIY fix, or should I call in a roofer to take a look? If the latter, how much should I expect to spend? Also, is this something that can wait until the spring or should it be addressed ASAP? We’re in the middle of winter here in Michigan (at least it feels like it).


Get a roofer ASAP. Now is a better time since more than most likely, roofers are looking for work. You say you know nothing about roofing, so I'd say no, it's not an easy DIY job, because if you're not completely familiar with how a roofing system works, one mistake can cost you dearly.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Many so called roofers, let alone builders or Home Owners do not know how to flash a skylight correctly.

Download the specifications and installation instructions from the manufacturer of the skylight, and preferably it will be a Velux brand, and then ask the roffers you call how the right way to install a skylight is according to the manufacturers specs.

When you found one that knows the answers and will be the one to actually do the job or supervise it, pay him what his price is, be it $ 250.00 or $ 750.00. It will save you much expense for interior leak damage repairs in the future.

Ed


----------



## sk8z (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys, i'll call someone this week.

Tinner, when you say repair or "replacement"...are you talking about replacing the entire roof? Why would this be necessary for a small area on a 3 year old roof? These are supposedly 30 yr dimensional shingles.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If the roof was not installed properly 3 years ago, the only way to fix the problem, is a complete tear and replace.


----------



## sk8z (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow, this little problem is potentially turning into a giant costly problem. Is that common (roof not being installed correctly on a new home by a builder)? Far as I know none of my neighbors have had any problems with their roofs so I can't imagine my house would be an isolated case of improper installation. Not impossible I guess, but seems unlikely. And I haven't seen any signs of roof/shingle failure in other areas of my roof, just around the skylight. 

Little off-topic here, but if it is determined the entire roof was not installed correctly, what possible recourse would I have with the builder? He's still in the neighborhood building. Of course my home warranty expired long ago. But it doesn't seem like I should be footing the bill for something as big as a roof if it's due to the builder's complete incompetence.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Majority of the new homes, especially in new communities, the subs are paid by the house, not the hour. What this means, is sub-par workmanship. When we had our roof replaced, it took 3 days (was only bid for 2), was due to needing wood replaced on the front of the house (1x8 pine boards). And our roof was only a 10 year old.

When we had storms come through 2 years ago, there where homes with less then year old roofs, that had to be complete tear downs, due to too much damage to the shingle layer, and then there where homes that had 1 to 4 year old roofs, that had no damage in the same neighborhoods. Quality of Quantity is sometimes the key.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

It sounds like to me that just the after thought addition of the skylight was the issue here.

True, over 90 % of all roofs installed do not meet the manufacturers specifications, but that does not mean complete failure within 3 years or shortly thereafter. It is usually nailing pattern issuews and lack of enough and balanced ventilation.

I wrap the sides of all of my skylight curbs with Grace Ice and Water Shield in the unlikely event of a premanufactured flashing failure, which will still keep the skylight water-tight.

Ed


----------



## scorrpio (Aug 14, 2006)

I would track down whoever installed this skylight and try to get THEM foot the repair bill.


----------



## sk8z (Nov 7, 2007)

Well I called a roofer I know to come take a look. He said he'd be out in the next couple days so i'll know more then. 

I think the builder himself installed the skylight (not certain though). He's a small time operation and does a lot of the smaller stuff himself. I believe he's a carpenter by trade. When I asked for the skylight to be installed, the house was only framed up but the roof was already laid. Interior wise all he had to do was frame in the shaft, but obviously the hole had to be cut into the roof to install it.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

The builder didn't do the install right. I would have called him 3 years ago when you noticed shingles flying off the roof, this isn't a common thing! I would call the builder and see what he says, maybe if he is a small business he might actually care about his customers and fix this for you.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

You're getting good advice and the others are doing a good job of filling in the blanks I left. 
I did miss the part about hte house itself being 3 years old. The damage could be local only. Have your roofer take a good look and point out anything that's obvious. The kind of things a homeower won't be aware of. 

I don't know what recourse you will have, if any, against the builder or his roofer, but a real roofer could possibly tell if you're going to have future issues or not. It's not a given, but he might be able to assure you one way or the other.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

Post Pics-the Builder Warranty Is Usually Only A Year


----------

